# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Αμπελοκήπων Σάββατο 16:00 16/7/2016 στην καφ. Pulsar

## sv1bds

Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας 124 & Μπιζανίου στη καφετέρια << Pulsar >> 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19519
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@3...56h,-17.59p,1z
Πρόσβαση από μετρό Πανόρμου και 550,Α7,Ε14,3,10,13,14,18,19 στάση Ερυθρός Σταυρός και 036,602 στάση Πανόρμου.

Γιώργος SV1BDS
www.sv1bds.awmn (10.2.83.10)
www.sv1bds.gr

----------

